# keyed car...



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

my sons car has been keyed, im looking for someone in the derby area who is able to help by either painting / polishing out, im more thinking paint repair..
cheers

https://photos.app.goo.gl/yK9QE1U2fRquuRgP9


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Arseholes!.
Looks like some of it is bad enough to warrant some paint but most will come out with a polish. I'd see how I get on with a DA then hand over to paint shop if not happy.


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

If you spray/spritz water on each scratch, if they disappear when wet, there's a good chance they can be polished out (or wet sanded and polished out).

My son also had a friendly neighbour key his car and I managed to get most of the damage out. I had no paint depth gauge so didn't push my luck too far but got really goods results.

Good luck.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Completely senseless...

Really hope you manage to polish / remove most of those scratches :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

*******s :wall::wall:


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

notfub said:


> If you spray/spritz water on each scratch, if they disappear when wet, there's a good chance they can be polished out (or wet sanded and polished out).
> 
> My son also had a friendly neighbour key his car and I managed to get most of the damage out. I had no paint depth gauge so didn't push my luck too far but got really goods results.
> 
> Good luck.


I hope community justice was dispensed on the neighbour. I hate damage to peoples' property by envious wastes of a good skin.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

If I could find the scrote that keyed my daily on Christmas Day he'd receive a present he'd remember...
When this starts to be seen as what it is, criminal damage, then they'll stop. right now, its just a bit of a laugh it seems.

DA time for me when it gets warmer.


----------

